# Please check out my homepage!



## Wolverinesfan1 (Feb 16, 2016)

Please click on my username wolverinesfan1 then click on "visit wolverinesfan1s homepage" the link will take you to my google plus website for my business. My new website is currently being built so I am using google plus and Facebook. Let's all click on each other's username and then home page link, bcuz the more hits your link or website gets clicked on the higher Google is going to move it up the webpage ! So let's all keep clicking on each other's home page links to get moved up before summer hits! This should really help us get more work by more people finding us closer to the top of the web page  . Good idea ? Thanks guys and hope to be clicking and checking out your home pages soon!


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

I don't do the Facebook .


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

The link doesn't work,
So I cant 
How much does it cost?

What homepage, is that like backpage,

Unless you pay Google/ yahoo you will never be listed above thoes who do.
And the folks who optimize there sites useing key words for the engines/ bots/ spiders to find.

But I just hear that from my brothers in laws friend, who knows a guy with a Facebook page or whatever it's called.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Lol he must be really new. It's kind of pathetic to be begging for hits on a website that's not ready yet on a message board. Hits don't really matter. I have never paid to advertise my website and I'm on the first page of Google when searching for my services. Key words are important, having a website that has the same name as what people are searching for when looking for your service, priceless. Also don't forget about Mobil optimization as the new Google protocol requires it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

ktfbgb;2120971 said:


> Lol he must be really new. It's kind of pathetic to be begging for hits on a website that's not ready yet on a message board. Hits don't really matter. I have never paid to advertise my website and I'm on the first page of Google when searching for my services. Key words are important, having a website that has the same name as what people are searching for when looking for your service, priceless. Also don't forget about Mobil optimization as the new Google protocol requires it.


Nope, he's been around 15 years, has 5 categories for his pesticide license and has 20 driveways.

Oh yeah, he's also an expert in calcium chloride vs sodium chloride.


----------



## KildonanSnowRem (Oct 17, 2015)

Ignore everyone above, they don't understand the importance of online marketing and are ignorant to learn. (But some are right in saying that clicking on each others links doesn't actually do anything. Please do more research into SEO and better focus your efforts...) A little bit of a gripe though, please make a G+ business page, do not use your personal page for your business. Search 'Google My Business' and set up a business page.


----------



## Wolverinesfan1 (Feb 16, 2016)

ktfbgb;2120971 said:


> Lol he must be really new. It's kind of pathetic to be begging for hits on a website that's not ready yet on a message board. Hits don't really matter. I have never paid to advertise my website and I'm on the first page of Google when searching for my services. Key words are important, having a website that has the same name as what people are searching for when looking for your service, priceless. Also don't forget about Mobil optimization as the new Google protocol requires it.


Why is that pathetic? Havent you guys saw that adobe commercial where the clean cut guy gets busted in the alley looking for clicks lmao. Ya you nailed it with having the same name being priceless associated with your company name! Guy that uses the mosquito authority pops up almost top pf every page with mosquito anything in search. Mine is mowsquitotech. With a w becuz i also do lawn maintenance so i combined the 2 like that so it still pops up on first page because of my strategic keywords but still nonody has ever called once on it. I learned all there is to learn just about with searches after last year lol. Lesson One, dont ever pay google crap for advertising!! Did not get 1 job from it and was week before the 4th of July and had like 50 clicks and not 1 phone call! My work never came from any advertising online whatsover but from me going up to a home and having the sack to
Get to know my customers. In the pest control industry getting people to know you (trust) is extremely important in the profession because of the use of pesticides.

The mosquito authority i helped start already has 400 customers in 2 years because of how their website is always on top because it has mosquito right in search word as part of company name, so it is priceless, I truly believe you need to be on top or its almost like not being on the web at all! People are so lazy now they just call first one they see on the top sp if they answer you are screwed! If you want more work, pray and give to god is what i say and you will never have to worry : ) . Will bet my 10% on that gentlemen


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Why are you try to push your advertising on us? 
What's in it for any of us? 
What have you put forth to help anyone here?
You asked what's the best.......then hey like my website that I'm still building.
Just don't see why?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Wolverinesfan1;2121064 said:


> Why is that pathetic? Havent you guys saw that adobe commercial where the clean cut guy gets busted in the alley looking for clicks lmao. Ya you nailed it with having the same name being priceless associated with your company name! Guy that uses the mosquito authority pops up almost top pf every page with mosquito anything in search. Mine is mowsquitotech. With a w becuz i also do lawn maintenance so i combined the 2 like that so it still pops up on first page because of my strategic keywords but still nonody has ever called once on it. I learned all there is to learn just about with searches after last year lol. Lesson One, dont ever pay google crap for advertising!! Did not get 1 job from it and was week before the 4th of July and had like 50 clicks and not 1 phone call! My work never came from any advertising online whatsover but from me going up to a home and having the sack to
> Get to know my customers. In the pest control industry getting people to know you (trust) is extremely important in the profession because of the use of pesticides.
> 
> The mosquito authority i helped start already has 400 customers in 2 years because of how their website is always on top because it has mosquito right in search word as part of company name, so it is priceless, I truly believe you need to be on top or its almost like not being on the web at all! People are so lazy now they just call first one they see on the top sp if they answer you are screwed! If you want more work, pray and give to god is what i say and you will never have to worry : ) . Will bet my 10% on that gentlemen


Tell you what, I'm still waiting for that proof you have that calcium is better than sodium. You made an assertion about the products I use without knowing what I use or why I use it. Fact is, you made those assertions without even knowing who I am, what research I have done, or what experience I have. Just a heads-up, accusing someone who has been on this site longer than you've been in the business doesn't usually sit well with a lot of members. Me included. I'll let it slide because you're a U of M fan, you just don't know any better.

You lay your cards on the table and I'll do the same. I'll even think aboot checking oot your website. I won't do FB because I don't do FB.

Go Green!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Just did a search for mosquito control.

Nether site were on the first page or the second.
So I stoped looking,

Fuzzy logic,
I would have to know to enter mowsquitotech for it to come up.

And it does me no good, unless travel time is free.:waving:


----------



## Wolverinesfan1 (Feb 16, 2016)

Not real worried about placement on webpage anymore or where I pop us because if you can't be on the top of the page it really doesn't matter. Best advertisement will be the tried and true word of mouth, strategically placed signs, and doing a quality job with 100% satisfaction guarantee. Fuzzy logic? I basically said with my company name having mow in business name and not mosquito, it doesn't pop up all the time and can be hard to find. I named the company MowsquitoTech because I also offer lawn maintenance so I thought it would be a good way to notate both services in the name. Hope that clears up anything.


----------



## Wolverinesfan1 (Feb 16, 2016)

Thanks man SnowRem. Appreciate the intelligent advice and reply. Not that others don't make a point(wrong or not) but it seems others are more interested in proving some1 wrong than helping any1 . I was learning a lot about seo last year and its importance to help people find your website so will have to research further and try to improve that for sure. As far as the Google+business page I thought that's what I was advertising on or did you notice it was my personal page? Will have to straiten that out . Was going to put up signs that have a big fb log with" pestfreeintc" . This would be easy to remember and use a fb page to advertise and show prices and that. Think this is better way to go or have a nice website built and try to focus on getting new customers to go to that instead? Guy who's business I licensed did nothing as his is a franchise and gets corporate it guys to help get their site to the top of the page and he put up signs. Already has over 400 customers! So I know for a fact having a nice website sitting on top is hugely important and the no1 place people will start calling from. But if you can't be on top aren't you kind of wasting your time? Thanks for any more info or your time so appreciate! All ignorant or adversarial comments will be ignored as I won't waste time with that crap.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Ho,,,would you like my fb page?
Sounds so Jr.High.

To bad fb doesn't havd a hate button.
or just a I don't like button.

Ho why are people so negative boo boo,:crying::crying:
Really?

That's the problem, your so hung up,on being PC you loose yourself.

In life there will be haters, and then thoes who just see it diffrentaly.

Good luck with your fb advertising campaign.:waving:

You see I don't waite for them to haphazardly find me threw social media.
I go solicit the customers I want, directly.



> You want to get your content seen but who likes to pay for it? Nobody. Unfortunately, since Facebook introduced advertising, their algorithm has largely favored those who are paying for their content to be seen. The result? All those Facebook fans you spent years developing aren't seeing your stuff even though they've "liked" your page.
> 
> To get seen, make sure to earmark some funds for online advertising campaigns. Then, spend some time familiarizing yourself with Facebook's advertising guidelines. This is important because Facebook has some pretty particular rules about what you can and cannot include in an ad. For example, one of the rules that tends to trip people up has to do with how much text can appear in your image. Too much, and your ad will get rejected.





> No one is seeing your content on Facebook anymore unless you're paying for it. Like it or not, this is the new online reality and marketers and brands alike need to accept it. Because people are liking more pages, and friending more people online, they are being fed more and more content on Facebook. Is it all useful or what they want to see? Not so much. Ultimately though, the information shown is based on an algorithm run by a computer. It's not perfect and sometimes what the algorithm deems as "important" or "valuable" content might not always seem it to the user. So even if you're putting out great content - and paying for it or not - you still might not have the results you're expecting.
> 
> The bottom line - setting marketing goals and knowing your audience and understanding what you're looking to get out of a Facebook ad strategy is going to determine whether or not Facebook advertising is right for your organization.]


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

SnoFarmer;2121245 said:


> Ho,,,would you like my fb page?
> Sounds so Jr.High.
> 
> To bad fb doesn't havd a hate button.
> ...


Thumbs Up Even though I am the number one hit on google for searches relating to my business in my area it is not a main driver of new business for me. Does it happen? Yes. But in the service industry, at least in my experience, is that the website verifies that you are indeed a "real" company and allows potential customers to check your references i.e. Customer testimonials and pictures of your work. It also gives them an idea of the different services offered by your company so it helps screen potential customers for you so you aren't always answering the phone to have a customer ask if you provide XYZ service. They already know you do, and if not it helps keep people from calling for services you don't offer. You still have to solicit the work to your ideal customers, and then when you get that call you still have to sell them and close the deal. Your website can't do that for you.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

It's probably important not to make people work too hard to find your homepage... by just posting the link.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr.Markus;2121309 said:


> It's probably important not to make people work too hard to find your homepage... by just posting the link.


Crossed my mind as well.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Since I don't go on Facebook. Can you post a dislike comment? And the link doesn't work.


----------



## Wolverinesfan1 (Feb 16, 2016)

Has been like 60 days since website has been "indexed" but thinking the spelling of the company name is doing something to it and isn't really showing up anywhere. It has been up 2 months now and still nobody can find it anywhere. Have another name in mind for company I really like that google won't screw up hopefully or try to autocorrect. Luckily, did good enough work and put enough biz cards out that it keeps us pretty busy. I like the one guys advice, I'm going to actively pursue and bid on customers and properties I want until I win them over. That being said, I won't "steal" a customer from anyone who is happy with their service or underbid. We all need band to work together to get our prices up and let these new dirt ball operations without insurance doing shoddy work get left behind working for free. 

You all have a great 4th and hope you all are hydrated and ready for this week because it's going to be a scorcher. 

Peace


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Bahahaha to funny, all your name thought and likes haven't gone anywhere.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

He's got me lost. I don't think homeowners are thinking bout there snow at the moment. Unless he should be over on Lawnsite.


----------



## Wolverinesfan1 (Feb 16, 2016)

It's all good : ) . Website is just for legitimacy anyway and to tell customers go check that out instead of me explaining to every customer is it safe is it this or is it that Website team is splitting it into 3 categories with 3 different domains. Lawn Care, pest control, and fertilization categories so Company will pop up in all 3 categories next year. I think it's how the name is spelled that is screwing it up though. I bartered for it or I'd be getting my 3k back it takes for them to build one lol. I treat the owner's home and the WebMaster's homes so they will get it right and tight. Need to get some good pics in the field today for the website, in case some1 finds us on page 12 or something lol. Here is website so far if you want to check it out guys. It's not for likes or hits I promise, just to see what you all think. Busy enough, don't need any like or hits : ) .

http://mowsquitotech.com


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

SnoFarmer said:


> .
> You see I don't waite for them to haphazardly find me threw social media.
> I go solicit the customers I want, directly.


And that is one of the best ways to really do business in this business, make yourself known to them personally and then word of mouth, for commercial properties, 
I can't see someone going to a neighborhood and knocking on 100 doors for residential -(mailing flyers for that I hear is the best way along with word of mouth)


----------

